
Announcing GraalVM 19 - grashalm
https://medium.com/graalvm/announcing-graalvm-19-4590cf354df8
======
yarg
I really like the idea of being able to compile java down to native targets.

Having a GPL compiler capable of that seems like a significant step forward -
coming from a background of writing the deployment software for a much larger
and heavyweight application, it would've been very nice to be able to break
the JVM compatibility requirement and go native on arbitrary versions.

Then I see things like this: [https://medium.com/graalvm/safe-and-sandboxed-
execution-of-n...](https://medium.com/graalvm/safe-and-sandboxed-execution-of-
native-code-f6096b35c360).

Really nice features that will never make it into the GPL version, and it
reminds me - there is always a price for Oracle.

------
ksec
I don't see any announcement yet, but it seems TruffleRuby has also released
their first Official stable / Non-RC version.

[1]
[https://github.com/oracle/truffleruby/releases](https://github.com/oracle/truffleruby/releases)

